# RetroArch 1.7.6 released



## KiiWii (Feb 4, 2019)

PS4 dl coming soon.....


----------



## natinusala (Feb 4, 2019)

ozone has been available for a while now, but it was never publicly announced, so now the release is proper


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 4, 2019)

natinusala said:


> ozone has been available for a while now, but it was never publicly announced, so now the release is proper


cursed_easteregg

Jokes aside, good job on Ozone! It looks really good and I'll definitely use it over XMB from now on!


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 4, 2019)

PS1 vibration still doesn't work on Switch


----------



## krueger96 (Feb 4, 2019)

Can i just update and keep my settings or should i delete retroarch.cfg and let RA create a new one? i remember an older version having issue with the configuration file


----------



## natinusala (Feb 4, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> cursed_easteregg



The cursed easter egg will come with touch support


----------



## m4xw (Feb 4, 2019)

Here some Switch specific changes that aren't in the changelog yet:

```
libnx additional changes:
-Added Overclocking and underclocking Menu
-Added Docked native 1080p Support
-Added Ozone as default Menu driver
-Added software keyboard implementation (if started via Title)
-Changes to accommodate for libnx's 2.0 NWindow API (mostly affects legacy driver)
-Timezone fixes
```


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 4, 2019)

m4xw said:


> Here some Switch specific changes that aren't in the changelog yet:
> 
> ```
> libnx additional changes:
> ...


I've added that to the OP, thanks for the report


----------



## m4xw (Feb 4, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> I've added that to the OP, thanks for the report


While we are at it:


> Core updates:
> 
> Introducing Mupen64Plus-Next:
> This is the WIP new Mupen core @m4xw has been working on.
> ...



Note: These changes will be added to the official log as soon as Autechre is awake again
I was late


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 4, 2019)

m4xw said:


> While we are at it:
> 
> 
> Note: These changes will be added to the official log as soon as Autechre is awake again
> I was late


That's a lot more than what was written on the official log 
I've added them in the OP aswell, thanks again!


----------



## m4xw (Feb 4, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> That's a lot more than what was written on the official log
> I've added them in the OP aswell, thanks again!


I forgot half of it anyway xD


----------



## raxadian (Feb 4, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> PS4 dl coming soon.....



Well PS4 hacking is not doing that bad... so maybe for Christmas?


----------



## regnad (Feb 4, 2019)

krueger96 said:


> Can i just update and keep my settings or should i delete retroarch.cfg and let RA create a new one? i remember an older version having issue with the configuration file



I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 4, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Well PS4 hacking is not doing that bad... so maybe for Christmas?



Lol we have a few compiled elf’s and pkgs available in private, but that’s just it, nothing is public yet  I hoped this release would push it forward.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 4, 2019)

An inverted theme? Neat. Caught this just as it released last night.


----------



## tpax (Feb 4, 2019)

krueger96 said:


> Can i just update and keep my settings or should i delete retroarch.cfg and let RA create a new one? i remember an older version having issue with the configuration file


I'd also love to know that. I have configured a lot of shit and that would be a fucked up situation if I had to do it again.


----------



## DaniPoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Any plans for rumble support for the Switch version of retroarch?


----------



## huntertron1 (Feb 4, 2019)

(sees year that i modded my ps2) [2017] (looks at ps2 homebrew dates) [2018- updates only] (looks at page) [retroarch ported to ps2] ... new ps2 homebrew thats neet


----------



## fst312 (Feb 4, 2019)

When I load a game using mupen next, it loads it using mupen plus on switch. Is it supposed to do that.

Edit
Noticed even though I updated assets on hb menu it still says I’m on version 1.7.5, I’ll manually update later.
This is what happens after I load core, it loads correctly but when I load rom it changes. Will read change log again maybe this is normal. It does seem to show I have a different version of mupen than the one I posted today on the beta thread. Not sure if my mupen was up to date on that thread.


----------



## Spoda (Feb 4, 2019)

Has the games compatibility or performance for PS1 core improved? Can it run multi disk (more than 2) games now like Rayman 1?


----------



## m4xw (Feb 4, 2019)

Spoda said:


> Has the games compatibility or performance for PS1 core improved? Can it run multi disk (more than 2) games now like Rayman 1?


Same as last release.
Noone is working on it.


----------



## krueger96 (Feb 4, 2019)

tpax said:


> I'd also love to know that. I have configured a lot of shit and that would be a fucked up situation if I had to do it again.


In the end i decided to delete retroarch.cfg and keeping the other core and game configurations, because i tried updating without deleting anything and the app froze, deleting only the main config file works, at least on wii u


----------



## Dante2405 (Feb 4, 2019)

Can't run N64 games anymore. With any of the 3 available cores I get : "failed to open libretro core".
Any other plateforms still work. 1.75 stil runs N64 games.

Can you guys run N64 games?


----------



## morrison22 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi.  So, I installed 1.7.6 fresh. Any special settings that are not default that I would need to change to get n64 to run smoothly? Mario 64, for example, is a little choppy.

Edit: After some research I learned the following:

-Turn on threaded video.
-Make sure it's using dynamic recompiler.
-Play with settings on a per-game basis.
-In most cases, turn off fbemu.
-VI Refresh (Overclock) makes a few games run smoother, but most games are bound to a specific framerate.
-VI Refresh (OC) support: http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Overclocking#N64
-Save good settings as a game specific override.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Feb 4, 2019)

Brilliant to see RetroArch arrive on PS2. Support for PSP and PowerPC OS X still going strong as well as countless other "abandoned" platforms.. I can't commend some of these guys enough.


----------



## MushGuy (Feb 4, 2019)

Still waiting for a proper stable release for PS Classic.


----------



## Zense (Feb 5, 2019)

Incredible to have this for the PS2! I wonder if that's the lowest gen of consoles we could go for Retroarch? Not that I would want anyone to try. I would rather have a proper ps1 emulator for wii u than anything else right now...


----------



## cvskid (Feb 5, 2019)

Zense said:


> Incredible to have this for the PS2! I wonder if that's the lowest gen of consoles we could go for Retroarch? Not that I would want anyone to try. I would rather have a proper ps1 emulator for wii u than anything else right now...


Was curious about that also. If anything i was thinking maybe sega dreamcast could possibly be the lowest because of dreamshell and with an adapter it has sd card support.


Also read this in the list of changes, – WIIU: Initial netplay peer-to-peer support. Network information working. Does this mean retroarch has online play?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 5, 2019)

i don't understand these releases , for what systems is it for or is it  just a generic that has to be ported over to all other systems? i seen ps4 and  xbox one coming soon , but   what systems  do these updates evern pertain to?
is it just PC and/or Android?


----------



## Gunstorm (Feb 5, 2019)

I test here he new ozone menu, its really good (small text on wiiu gamepad) and i miss the game pictures on playlist


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 5, 2019)

weatMod said:


> i donlt undserstand these release , for what system or is  just a generic that has to be ported to other sydtems? i seen ps4 and  xbox one coming soon , but   what systems  do these update evern pertain to?
> is it just PC?


The various changes listed in the post were for all platforms supported by RetroArch except for the original XBOX and PowerPC Mac (as those last two platforms didn't get the update yet). There were also some platform-specific updates and fixes, if you're interested in those then you can read about them in the full changelog and in the unofficial changelogs posted by m4xw.

Regarding the PS4 and XBOX One ports, the former so far supports a few cores (Sameboy and 2048, maybe fMSX - correct me if I'm wrong) while the latter has a lot more (the spreadsheet is from an unofficial build so things be even better by now)


----------



## weatMod (Feb 5, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> The various changes listed in the post were for all platforms supported by RetroArch except for the original XBOX and PowerPC Mac (as those last two platforms didn't get the update yet). There were also some platform-specific updates and fixes, if you're interested in those then you can read about them in the full changelog and in the unofficial changelogs posted by m4xw.
> 
> Regarding the PS4 and XBOX One ports, the former so far supports a few cores (Sameboy and 2048, maybe fMSX - correct me if I'm wrong) while the latter has a lot more (the spreadsheet is from an unofficial build so things be even better by now)


yeah   changelog might as well be in  chinese i don't understand  3/4 of that drivel anyway

so what about obscure systems like 3ds or wii u?  do those get updated or are those forks that need to have  the up-date  be manually ported over?
just PC android and main systems get updated?


----------



## Zense (Feb 5, 2019)

weatMod said:


> yeah   changelog might as well be in  chinese i don't understand  3/4 of that drivel anyway
> 
> so what about obscure systems like 3ds or wii u?  do those get updated or are those forks that need to have  the up-date  be manually ported over?
> just PC android and main systems get updated?


I believe it has been stated earlier in this thread, but the wiiu and 3ds got this update as well I believe. That is the beauty of it.


----------



## KnightRiderX420 (Feb 5, 2019)

why does the retroarch site say when you high light the release not to use exfat? I've always used it b4...….. also when I unzipped this to my sd card and reloaded it the version number didn't change.... anyone else see this?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 6, 2019)

Zense said:


> I believe it has been stated earlier in this thread, but the wiiu and 3ds got this update as well I believe. That is the beauty of it.


but i thought that they didn't make it for 3ds and wii u i thought those were like  a fork or something that had to be converted from the  main android or PC build and ported over manually by someone else


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 6, 2019)

Is the only way to access this via the HB App Store for the Switch version? 'Cause the store isn't loading up where I'm at, it seems...


----------



## Zense (Feb 6, 2019)

weatMod said:


> but i thought that they didn't make it for 3ds and wii u i thought those were like  a fork or something that had to be converted from the  main android or PC build and ported over manually by someone else


Gimme a second and I'll check by looking at the wiiu retroarch thread... 

EDIT: Yes it's updated for Wii U. Don't know for 3ds


----------



## username23bob (Feb 7, 2019)

is mupen working for anyone? it crashes my switch everytime i try to load a game. everything was prior to updating. i’ve tried deleting retroarch nsp and folder on sd card, and then starting fresh but to no avail.


----------



## IceLancerSR (Nov 17, 2019)

m4xw said:


> While we are at it:
> 
> 
> Note: These changes will be added to the official log as soon as Autechre is awake again
> I was late


I love the next core, i (tested) and can play 007 world is not enough without hickups! On old core, i had issues where i fps would drop to 45 and audio would crackle .. (even tho i could unthrotle game to 335fps) it would still lag.
I can't seem to find where to store HD textures tho..? Old forlder for old core doesnt seem to work

--
edit
nvm found solution. And for the above , when i mentioned "slowdown" some would immediately typically said: That is accurate presentation. Well i know for a fact that its not. Opening fmv scene when James enter building in first mission does not lag on N64


----------

